

Show HN: D3js Client – Tableau Like Interface in the Browser: InfoCaptor 2.1 - zx33
http://www.infocaptor.com

======
RubberSoul
You should cite your data sources better. Might seem minor, but as an academic
I am immediately turned off when I see sites/services not describing and
ideally linking to their data sources. See Quandl for a site doing this pretty
well.

